# 11/26/12  A-MAZE-N  CYBER DEAL!!



## tjohnson (Nov 25, 2012)

SMF Members receive $20 off an order of $100 or more

http://www.amazenproducts.com

Use Coupon Code = SMFCYBERMONDAY

Offer valid 11/26/12 only!!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 25, 2012)

Awesome Promo Todd


----------



## smoking b (Nov 26, 2012)

SWEET!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I'm in!


----------



## 1beezer (Nov 26, 2012)

Todd,

You're the best :)


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey to add to the AMZNS line we also have a FB group. If you use FB stop on by.

http://www.facebook.com/groups/175921389144237/


----------



## beernuts (Nov 26, 2012)

YOU'RE KILLING ME!!!  I just ordered this morning an AMNPS and a bag of pellets to go with it.  Had I known about this before now I would have ordered the Maverick 732 too.  I have no one to blame but myself.   I'm bummed right now.....  :-(


Edited:  Todd just sent me a private message with the help I need.  THANKS TODD!!!


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 26, 2012)

Beernuts said:


> YOU'RE KILLING ME!!! I just ordered this morning an AMNPS and a bag of pellets to go with it. Had I known about this before now I would have ordered the Maverick 732 too. I have no one to blame but myself. I'm bummed right now..... :-(


Call Todd, he might let you add the Mav and get the discount, worth a try!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 26, 2012)

Beernuts said:


> YOU'RE KILLING ME!!! I just ordered this morning an AMNPS and a bag of pellets to go with it. Had I known about this before now I would have ordered the Maverick 732 too. I have no one to blame but myself. I'm bummed right now..... :-(


I'm here to help a Brother out!

What can i do to fix it?


----------



## drbearsec (Nov 26, 2012)

Didn't have a $100 to spend on the Maverick and AMNPS combo but got my boss to purchase an AMNPS package as well, so took advantage of the discount.  Liking my new MES 30 and this will help increase the flavor!


----------



## drbearsec (Nov 26, 2012)

Out of curiousity, what IS the difference in construction between the sawdust and pellet AMN trays?  I thought I read you could use Sawdust or Pellets in the AMNPS?  Could you also do that in the AMNS or would that cause issues cause the channels are narrower...  Doesn't matter to me as I went with the AMNPS, but since I like to see how things work, the academic side of me is intrigued.


----------



## workman215 (Nov 26, 2012)

Shoot, I ordered all my stuff on Thursday.  I'm so impatient.


----------



## smoking b (Nov 26, 2012)

I took full advantage of the deal. Free shipping plus $20 off - can't beat that! This is my Christmas present to myself & I cant wait to play with the new toys 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Also Todd was a pleasure to deal with & I look forward to dealing with him in the future


----------



## smoking b (Nov 26, 2012)

My goodies are supposed to be delivered Wednesday - that's mighty fast service! I can see why everyone recommends Todd


----------



## bassman2 (Nov 26, 2012)

Todd thanks for this promo.  I hope it does well in my hopefully-soon-to-be-here masterbuilt 30.

Ordered an AMNPS, the ET-732, and 5lb pitmasters choice pellets. Plus 2lbs bonus oak pellets with the smoker- I am in hog heaven! Out the door shipped for $89. Can't beat that! 

I think my dad (ordering it) is more excited than me to see me get into smoking for the first time.


----------



## smoking b (Nov 29, 2012)

Well my order from Todd came yesterday - that's fast  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I picked up one of the vacuum tumblers too. I had been pondering one for a while & the sale was enough to push me over the edge.  I just wanted to post a pic of it as it was bigger than I was expecting it to be.













PICT0768.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Nov 29, 2012






It will hold a good bit of meat & the unit has some weight to it. I'm gonna try it out soon. At the risk of sounding like a broken record I will say once more that Todd was a pleasure to deal with & I will be doing so again for sure...


----------

